# Garden of Wisdom - Natural Skincare



## vivify (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone is interested in natural skin care, check out www.gardenofwisdom.com.  I owe a lot to this company.  They have a forum and will help you pick out products and plan a whole routine.  They sell a lot of ingredients so that you can make your own products if you wish but they also sell a ton of finished products.  Check it out!


----------



## widdershins (Oct 5, 2008)

This looks really interesting, but I don't even know where to begin! I'm confused. Maybe you could give me some recommendations?


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

what were your faves? I've tried a few things of theirs recently.  I love how the simple tea tree oil cleanser feels/smells


----------

